# New Puppy



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

This is Lucy, she was a stray that we got from the humane society. I am trying my hardest to train her better than I did with Sadie. She is pretty patient and mellow but hates noisy trucks, wants to chase birds and squirrels, and wants to visit every dog. She is still underweight (55lbs) and is three years old.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow, the head is so much larger then the body, she is underweight.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Holy cuteness Batman! She looks like she found the right place. I dog-sit for "Suzy" who used to look like her, but is now a healthy weight and very happy.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Congrats on the new pooch!
Lucy is lucky she found you. She'll be healthy in no time.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Awwww, GoneFeral, she is just gorgeous! You make me smile....giving this pretty girl a chance in life...You are a very special person...and such a kind soul.
Sadie, with her doggie angel wings, is so proud of her Mama.....


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a sweet little face!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

The photo was taken with a wide angle lens which emphasizes the head which is closest. Here she is with a more normal lens.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Holy cuteness Batman! She looks like she found the right place. I dog-sit for "Suzy" who used to look like her, but is now a healthy weight and very happy.


That looks like one sweet dog.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She's a beautiful girl, GF. Looks like there might be some boxer or pitbull in her.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh what a cutie pie!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Awwwww good choice Goneferal!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

GF - Lucy is beautiful! I love the pic of her looking out the window.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> She's a beautiful girl, GF. Looks like there might be some boxer or pitbull in her.


There's definitely some pit bull in her blood. She's a beautiful pooch!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

The one with her looking out the window is great. No one will arrive unannounced!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

That's a sweetie pie of a dog ya got there GF!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Congrats on your new family member! She looks adorable!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on the new puppy!


----------

